# Would my filly make a good barrel horse?



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Right now she WAY to young but I want to see if I could make a good barrel horse out of her. Her dam is http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jess+blackburn+echo Her sire is Scampers King, I don't know much of Scampers King pedigree but he is just a old time ranch horse that will run he is registered but I can never find him on all breed pedigree. Could tall help me?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

kricket said:


> Right now she WAY to young but I want to see if I could make a good barrel horse out of her.


Based on the information you have given us (dam's pedigree only), it is really impossible to answer your question. 

I don't see anything fabulous on the mare's pedigree. 

Allbreedpedigree is a public site. If there is a horse that is not listed, you have to add it yourself....provided you know the sire and dam of the horse in question. 

How old is your filly?
Do you have any pictures?

While pedigree can be important, it also depends on the athletic ability of the horse, and their HEART to compete in barrels.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

right now she is 3months on the 25 she will be 4 months. And she loves to run around full speed.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We need a picture of her standing square and directly at her side.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's got the engine for it but it will be a while before you know if she has the heart for it.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with Beau, who knows more about barrel racing then I do, except, I do know that many great barrel horses have running blood, and your horse, from info of dam, has working foundation blood
It also depends on level where you wish to compete, many horses not breed for a certain event, do great at the entry level, but if you wish to compete at upper end, then your chances are better, with a horse bred for the job, with proven blood up close
The Frenchmen horses, for instance, have proven themselves in the barrel racing industry. Your mare has blood proven in foundation bred working horses


----------

